# Pictures of 65 GTO project



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

It took a little while but here are some pictures of my project car


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good...what's it doin' outside?? Spring is coming!:cheers


----------



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

It's still in my parent's back yard need to make room in my garage


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet project. 65's are classic GTO's. Have fun with it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool car! What are the plans after moving it inside?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Face said:


> Cool car! What are the plans after moving it inside?


He's going to sell it to me when I go out there in the spring.


----------



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

The motor is on a stand not in the car and it needs to be rebuilt.. Then start taking it apart, it needs alot of work!! And NO it's not for sale!!!!:lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> He's going to sell it to me when I go out there in the spring.


How's the new wife gonna feel about driving a pickup with an empty car trailer out west on her honeymoon ?? You KNOW you're gonna see cars you'd like to bring home....
I've been to FL 3 times in the last 5 years and always drool...

Allen, how long has it been sitting in the yard ??


----------



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

It's been sitting for about 20 years, I know it's sad but my father didn't have the money to do anything with it!! But when it was ran boy did it run!!! 389 big block, muncie four speed, and possie rear end it scared me.....but I was only about 10 years old at the time. He pulled it into the drive turned it off and pulled the motor out...He didn't want to blow it up!!


----------

